# Just got my Handgun back from being "camo" Dipped



## titlewave

I Just got my Handgun back from being "camo" Dipped , and man does it look Good.

I sent it to "Specialty Graphix in Augusta Ga" , and they transformed my beat up ole trusty Ruger Vaquero into this awesome Camo Vaquero.

I highly recommend these guys if your looking for some Jam up camo dipping.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

sweet!


----------



## johnweaver

Be careful where you put that down.


----------



## titlewave

johnweaver said:


> Be careful where you put that down.



No Kidding aside , i have dropped guns in the woods before, but this one will be lost for sure.

I may put a lanyard on it just in case


----------



## dawg2

Nice pistol BTW...


----------



## RLFaler

Awesome. Have you fired it yet?


----------



## redneckcamo

man .....that thang is sharp looking !! 

them porkers want know what hittem


----------



## Forkhorn

That is a good looking piece!! 'Bout how much that run ya? (If you don't mind me asking)


----------



## repoman34

that's awesome. What's the pricing like on having that done? Got several guns that need refinishing, if it's reasonable, may just dip em' instead.


----------



## titlewave

repoman34 said:


> that's awesome. What's the pricing like on having that done? Got several guns that need refinishing, if it's reasonable, may just dip em' instead.




The charge was 150$ , plus $6.50 shipping down to augusta .

I sent the gun in and they sent in back 3 weeks later as seen above. The finish is dang near perfect as brand new !

The gun was a totally bad finish broken handle beater that i bought off this forum for 225$ , then bought new polymer white grips off ebay for 25$ , then 150$ to camo . Now i have one bad mammerjammer for 400$ ...you just cant beat that , even with a big stick

I have not shot the gun yet , but plan too when i get back to hog hunting after deer season ends.

I highly recommend getting this done to any gun that has worn finish and or in need of camo.


----------



## erniesp

This is the same company that dipped my golf cart. They did a excellent job on it also. Sweet looking gun.


----------



## olchevy

erniesp said:


> This is the same company that dipped my golf cart. They did a excellent job on it also. Sweet looking gun.



your whole golf cart, or just the plastic?!?!?!? Good lord how much did that cost?


----------



## erniesp

Just the body. I am sending them the top to do in Spring. I can't remember how much it was, but well worth it. Riding in the woods with vines and small limbs rubbing against it. No scratches..


----------



## badkarma

how well will this finish hold up when you start scratching around trying to clean the black off of it after shooting a few times.  That is an incredible looking piece right there!


----------



## johnweaver

I'd like to see that cart, if you can see that cart.


----------



## BPR

Looks good.


----------



## erniesp

Here ya go. Sorry didn't mean to hijack your thread. Just backing up how good of a job this company does.


----------



## Hookedonhunting

The gun is bad to the bone, and so is the cart!


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker

That looks wicked! Better not drop that thing in the woods. Do the sights show up well?


----------



## Big Mike

Titlewave, that looks really sharp!


----------



## Cottontail

Thats an awesome job !!


----------



## hikerbum

do they have a website?


----------



## MissionMagnet

I will back up the work of these guys, they are spot on, and there arent many better guys to do business with. Back to the original post, brother you got a gem there, for the price you got it and the work thats been done, its still less than what a stainless version would be brand new. Congrats!


----------



## Jason280

I think it looks great, but it will be interesting to see if the finish holds as well as some of the factory dipped guns.  I have a Remington 870SP that came dipped from the factory, and I have hunted hard with the gun since '98 and the finish is still near perfect.  Now, its logical to assume this finish will be just as tough, but it will be interesting to see.

Any idea on what it would cost to do a rifle?


----------



## Larry Rooks

That thang looks gooooooooooood.  Got my interest up in having one done myself.  I do bluing, Teflon finihses
and all that stuff myself, but not the dipping.  I LIKE it.
Got one question though.  With the dipping finish, does it
make the parts fit tighter with the coating?


----------



## robertyb

hikerbum said:


> do they have a website?



http://www.camoyourgun.com/


----------



## alvishere

looks good!!


----------



## RLFaler

Do they actually dip into liquid? Is it a heat shrink wrap? It looks great, but how does it affect the moving parts?


----------



## bigdaddyrabbit77

man....thats awsome....great looking gun...i know what im getting for X-MAS!!!!!


----------



## MR.BIGBUCK

one question can you still read the serial number good cause if the law sees it they have to be able to read the number i do not know if this covers it up or not.


----------



## MissionMagnet

I had them do my Howa 1500, and if I recall correctly it ran about $150 for the scope, stock, and everything to be "dipped". Im not 100% sure of all the intracacies, but i believe it is a water transfer application. And as far as the serialization, yes you can still identify the numbers, i dont think they would be in business too long if it jeopardized the intregrity of the weapon.


----------



## THWACKG5

Sweeeeeeeeeet!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bfriendly

Very nice..............X2 on the "Careful where you set that thing down though!!"


----------



## titlewave

MR.BIGBUCK said:


> one question can you still read the serial number good cause if the law sees it they have to be able to read the number i do not know if this covers it up or not.



you can read every number and letter on the gun .

the process is a water transfer and a clear coat finish .

the gun works and functions as new.

I dont notice any changes in the action since they dipped it.

The whole gun is dipped on the outer surfaces only , nothing internal.

The detail is amazing all the way to the barrel crown.

PERFECT.

Hope to shoot a hog with it this weekend, stay tuned.


----------



## turbogt

That is an amazing job!  I may just have them dip my trusty old Ruger 30.06 before next season.  I've had camo tape on it for about the past 5 years so I'll bet the finish is pretty much shot underneath.  Think I'll try and scrape the tape off and send it in to be dipped.  As long as they don't mess with the action or the barrel it would be cool to have my favorite rifle back with a new finish.


----------



## Handgunner

I prefer stainless, but do admit, that does look pretty slick!

Does it scuff?  Like on the cylinder where it locks and rotates?


----------



## SouthernMP

absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## cnowery13

I watched how they do this on TV one time.  I think it was Dirty Jobs or something like that.  It is pretty cool...  They put this film down in the water, kind of like window tint, and then they attach whatever they are dipping to a rod that holds it still, they dip it into the water, the film immediately attaches to whatever is dipped.  Once they pull it out of the water, they dry it off with some kind of heat gun and it is pretty much done.  It was pretty amazing to see.


----------



## GPKIII

Looks really good; I book marked the web site!


----------



## eagle-eye

Wow, now that's different!   First cowboy pistol I have ever seen dipped!  

How well do you think the camo will hold up? I'm wondering if a holster will wear it off? 

I hope you have better luck than me!   I bought a fully mossy oak camo 870 super Mag last year and already had to have Remington send me a new stock replacement because it begain peeling and flaking on the forearm grip and the sholder stock right where the stock meets the metal/receiver. I just got my new stock from Rem not two weeks ago.

It begain flaking off on the sharp edges that almost never get touched even when hunting with it.


----------



## bowtie

just dont get any bug repellant on it.....it will eat the finish right off.....looks great


----------



## JWarren

Great looking gun, but I would be careful with the solvents around it. Every special coating that I have had experience with was susceptible to damage from them, be a shame to ruin that beautiful finish.


----------



## Marlin_444

Nice!


----------



## cujo00

Very nice gun!!!


----------



## pcann

Do you think they would dip my wife in Camo? It beats buying her camo nighty's


----------



## Terry May

Very Nice!


----------



## Jdgreen

Reckon how they do that?


----------



## greywolves63

Thats a great looking gun, After I  seen that I found this, thought you might like it (EZDIPKIT.COM)


----------



## bullsprig1100

If they use the Remington approved clear coat on that revolver, it will be that same as any Remington coated firearm. The solvents will not affect it.....That Remington Clear Coat is very durable. My friends at Atlanta HydroImaging use the Remington stuff and it is tough as nails..


----------



## chrismower

Looks great.


----------

